# average age of knitters and more



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am pretty "alone" in my small community as an addicted knitter. I know only a couple others who knit. I have knitted since my early 20's and I am in the 60 decade now. I do see a LOT of young people on here and a few men. I just wonder if us "elderly" knitters are the greater bunch of knitters or if there are more young people following in our footsteps. NONE of the girls in my family are remotely interested in knitting, they depend on me to do it for them....Just saying!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm 55 and I've only been knitting for a year and I don't know anybody else who knits .But like you others are quite willing to take what I knit


----------



## Knittynana (May 26, 2013)

I'm 71 (!) and have been knitting since 5. Most of the people I teach are over 65. Most of the young have their fingers busy on smart (?) phones.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

56 here. i've been knitting since i was 14 or 15.

i have seen some young knitters - but around here, i seem to be in a minority. a lady once told me flat-out that i couldn't be from around here, since i knit!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I am an old crocheter/newer knitter - none of my girls or granddaughters have any interest in either, however I do have a grandniece (age 12) who is knitting. I wish she wasn't 500 miles away. At our community center's knitting meetings, ages run from 30's to 80's , most of us being in our 60's.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

In my late 70s and been knitting for what seems like forever. I currently have some 'students' who are in their 40s, 50s, 60s---plus a couple younguns in their 20s.

Think there are lots of younger women who would like to learn but their lives are just too busy at present. They work, have children, husbands, etc.; all of these take precedent right now.

Blessings.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm 62. I learned to knit and crochet when I was 10. I thought I knew how to knit and crochet 'till I got a computer and found the internet. WOW! 
There is so much information out there. Amazing!


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Almost 60 and I started knitting in my 30's, quit, started again 4 yrs. ago.
I love it, and don't know why I quit in the first place. I knit with a close friend who is in her 60's and has knitted for around 50 yrs. I also help with a knitting club she started at the middle school she works at. Teaching the kids, (mostly girls, but sometimes a boy or 2 will join us), to is great! Some get it right away others struggle. I think just introducing kids to this art is well worth the time!


----------



## Judilynn (Oct 21, 2013)

I started knitting a year and half ago at age 53. I'm envious of those of you who have longevity in this craft as there are so many amazing projects out there to create. I feel like I'm behind the 8 ball on this sometimes. Until I started knitting and visiting a local yarn store, I had no idea that a knitting community existed in my area.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am in the 60 bracket. Dont remember what age I started knitting. Did itfor many years. Stopped for a few years and did sewing. Came back ti knitting about 4-5 years ago and am happy. My 4 1/2 year old granddaughter is learning to knit. She will be 5 this month.


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

I am 62 learned to knot as a teenager but put it down until about 5 years ago. It is one of my favorite things to so with TV.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Judilynn said:


> I started knitting a year and half ago at age 53. I'm envious of those of you who have longevity in this craft as there are so many amazing projects out there to create. I feel like I'm behind the 8 ball on this sometimes. Until I started knitting and visiting a local yarn store, I had no idea that a knitting community existed in my area.


I can relate to you Judilynn. I am in my mid 70's and learned to knit when I was in my 20's but never learned anything very complicated. I got away from it when my family started increasing. So I have just recently got interested in it again since I found a knitting group that I belong to. I really enjoy this site!


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

I am 59, and have crocheted since my teens. I tried knitting then, but for some reason I didn't keep with it. I just this year decided that I wanted to knit again. So I guess I am an older knit "toddler".


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

I started knitting 10 years ago at age 53. I just hope and pray I live long enough to knit everything that's on my 'to knit' list!!! What a great and wonderful craft.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm a couple months from turning 68 and have been knitting since I was 12 and crocheting since I taught myself in my mid-thirties. My DD and DILs are not interested in either craft, though my DD did give knitting a very short try. Of my six grandchildren, I have two GDs who seem interested, but so far, not enough to want to learn. They are 6 and 8 years old.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I am 61 and have been knitting since I was about 9. Have always done things with my hands.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm 70 and have knit for years but really got into it when I retired and started a prayer shawl ministry at my church (where I am the only knitter!).


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

My 8 year old granddaughter is very interested. If we lived close to each other I think she'd advance quite well but on her own she doesn't practice much. I could never get her mom to do any of the needle arts so she is unable to help Maddy with her practice too. Maddy's friend is learning to crochet from her grandmother. I love seeing this interest in the young ones. In my extended family it seems that out of my 8 nieces only 2 have fallen in love with crochet.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

yankeecatlady said:


> I'm 62. I learned to knit and crochet when I was 10. I thought I knew how to knit and crochet 'till I got a computer and found the internet. WOW!
> There is so much information out there. Amazing!


Also in my 60's knitting since I was about 10, also thought I knew how until I found KP! Wow! Have I had my eyes opened. It is a wonderful world.


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

I started knitting and loom knitting a little under a year ago... not old though. 21 I picked it up myself using youtube


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm in my 50's knitting on and off since my teens. I do more crochet and loom kniitting.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Think perhaps part of the reason we think only old people knit (I'm astounded to realize I am 77) is that we all know more people our age than others. Younger ones have very different social agendas and then they have children!! Most of them are probably as busy trying to keep up as we were.

Just take a look at the ages of our knitting bloggers and designers - most seem to be in their 20's and 30's.

Now we have more time to spend on KP.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Knittynana said:


> I'm 71 (!) and have been knitting since 5. Most of the people I teach are over 65. Most of the young have their fingers busy on smart (?) phones.


I agree that Now it seems hard to get young hands to put down electronic mind numbing devices in favor of doing something creative! I am amazed by the dexterity of their fingers and bet they could knit/crochet some beautiful and useful things in record time!

I knit from an early age but put my needles down when I began sewing for my young children all the way up to making their prom and wedding gowns. I did manage to knit each of them a baby outfit. Now at 70 I am knitting again for my husband and grandbabies and feel like I have found a long lost friend in my knitting needles.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

68 learned to knit 2 years ago..crocheted for 45 years...love knitting but if I need something in a hurry I crochet.as I go much faster..


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm 64. Learned to crochet about 6 years old. Learned to knit at 13. They use to teach it in school way back when. Really took up learning new to me knitting techniques when I was close to retiring. Love to knit, but crochet is faster and my go to mindless projects. I always have a favorite crochet baby afghan in the works to grab if I don't feel like knitting.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

I am 52 and have been knitting and crocheting since I was about 5. My Grandmother taught me. I taught my daughter when she we about 10 and she knits every once in a while, too busy with school and volleyball.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I started knitting in my forties. BUT the greatest thing is that there are knitting classes at the middle school level here in town, so there are LOTS of school age kids, as well as young adults knitting now. I see it at sporting events, concerts, everywhere! The bad thing is that our LYS has closed. We do have a Walmart and a Ben Franklin in town that both sell yarn, but the lessons and clubs are gone. :-(


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I will soon be 69. I have been knitting and crocheting for decades. Two of my daughters, age 47 & 50, crochet but have not been bitten by the knitting bug yet. I have hopes for a granddaughter-in-law as she wants to make boot toppers. When they visit at Christmas, I promised to help her.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

65 here...Have been knitting since I was 13.


----------



## Moisiline (Oct 23, 2011)

I taught myself to knit and crochet from the little green book at the age of 29. Still knitting at the age of 89.


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

i am 55 and have been knitting/crocheting since I am 10 or younger, I taught my children how to crochet, but they never really took an interest in it. then again, I don't think I really took to it, til I was in my 20's.


----------



## Moisiline (Oct 23, 2011)

In my reply I said I was 29 , it should have said I was 19 when I taught myself to knit and crochet. I am now 89.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm almost 53 ( next week !) and have been knitting on and of since my teens. But I only really got back into it a few years ago when hubby retired and the kids left home, as I had more time. My daughter did try for a while , but doesn't do it now. My mum knits a little, but none of my friend do.


----------



## Sarahjane R (Jul 31, 2013)

56 and knitting since I was about 5 or 6. My girls know how to knit, they are in their 20's, but don't knit now at all. We have a group in our neighborhood that gets together to knit and drink wine (ok mostly drink the wine) we range in age from mid-30's to mid-50's


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

I crocheted as a child. Each fall my mother would crochet my gloves and hats for the winter while I did my younger sister's. As for the young women of today I can speak for my daughter and two daughter's-in-law who are so busy with high-powered and stressful jobs and running households in addition they have no time for needlework.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm 68 and been knitting and crocheting since I was 12.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

All the ladies in my regular knitting group (which consists of 25 -30) are age 40 to 80 with one exception - a 25 year-old who can come to group only when work permits.
But once a month, there's a LARGE group (75 -100) who meet at a local library - I would say about 25% may be 20 - 30 age range. The rest, over 40.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

46 here. grandchildren want to learn but its taking them quite a while


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

58 yrs old TODAY!! Learned how to knit in the early 70's when I was a high school student.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm 37 but learned to knit and crochet from my grandma when I was 6 or 7. I crocheted more as a kid/teenager because I found it easier, but when I was in my early 20's when back to knitting and have been doing it avidly ever since. My mom also does both, so we enjoy having the craft in common. She is not quick to learn new techniques and is always amazed when I talk about having learned something new. I hope that if I have children they might be interested in learning one day!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think most of who post are in our older years but there are many younger knitters coming up. At my farmer's market craft table I am seeing younguns come by to say they are knitting. One is a sweet 9? yr old who goes to the library to learn weekly. Another young man, late teens? also spoke of crocheting and wanting to do more. I know teachers working with LD students use crochet to help them develop focus so there is a whole other community of knitters in the works.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

A while back someone collected information and a couple weeks later put it on a graph and it showed ages, areas living, average age in each area, and how many in each area I do believe. I don't know who did the work, but it was pretty interesting. I am 74, and been knitting since I was about 8, or younger and crocheting before learning to knit. where have all the booties gone?


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

A baby sitter taught me to crochet. That is why I my left hand is the business hand when I knit.

It was only when my son married that I had my first knitting conversation.


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

P.S. I am 83.


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

P.S. I forgot to edit #1 P.S. sorry.


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

Is there any to go back and edit or delete a sent message?


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

I've been knitting since I was a child and I just turned 62. Took a few years off from when I caught a digital photography bug but after a few years of that I came back to knitting. Also know how to crochet but prefer the look of knits. When I was younger I did intarsia, fairisle, some lace. Don't know where I found the patience for the patterning, etc. Can't do anything really complex now, but that still leaves plenty of room for creativity and beautiful knits of all types.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

C3G said:


> Is there any to go back and edit or delete a sent message?


You can edit a post for up to one hour after posting it. See at the bottom of your message "Reply, Reply w/Qoute, etc" - for the first hour there is one there says "Edit". Click it and you can edit/change your message. You can't totally delete it - well, you can delete all of it but you still must type something in the box.


----------



## Maryslilacre (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm 68 and have been knitting since I was about 6. I took a break for a couple of years but am making up for it now. 

My 40 yr old daughter is also an avid knitter - we call her the sock queen because that is her favorite thing to knit. Her daughter likes knitting. She is 14. Her last project was a baby blanket for her new born baby cousin.

Mary


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

WOW, thank you for all your replies. It does look like the majority of us are "elderly" We all should make a pact to teach one young person to knit in 2015. I have 5 grand daughters...it's time I did it!


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I will be 55 at the end of this month. I have been crocheting most of my life (14 yrs old) but I have only been knitting a year and I am teaching myself so I am still in the basics.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

There was a survey done on here about a year or so ago. Does anyone still have the link? It would be good to review and for the newer folks to read.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I am almost 95 and have been knitting steadily since I was 14. Hope my hands hold out awhile longer. I still have quite a stash to get through.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

I am 50 and just learned to knit last August. I am self-taught through You Tube and KP!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm 40 and I learned to knit at 15, but re-discovered it about 4 years ago when my husband lost his job and I needed something to keep me from going crazy with worry. I'm totally addicted and knit primarily for charity


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

jstrr1 said:


> WOW, thank you for all your replies. It does look like the majority of us are "elderly" We all should make a pact to teach one young person to knit in 2015. I have 5 grand daughters...it's time I did it!


I think I prefer "experienced" to 'elderly' 
I'm 65 and have crocheted off and on for 40 years, learned to knit 2 years ago. The members of our knitting group range from the 40's to early 70's and not one of them would be considered "elderly". Most are very busy with home/farm work, family, hobbies and community groups, now that they have the time and opportunity.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I knitted a scarf to get a Girl Scout badge. My grandmother taught me n I still have the scarf. I'm 72 now. My passions were embroidery n crochet granny squares. About 4 years ago 2 of my friends were in a knitting group so I went one day n now I'm an addict, pattern hoarder, yarn stash n all


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm 68 and just retired last year. Taught myself to crochet when I was 12 (over 50 years ago) from the Coats & Clark Learn How To book. Tried to teach myself to knit back then, but was unsuccessful. Took a knit & crochet class in the 70's and finally learned to knit. I was more into sewing during the 80's/90's although I still did some knitting. There didn't seem to be much interest in it back then. It seems to have had a rebirth, though. During my working years, I taught so many coworkers to crochet & knit and they ranged in ages from 20 to 40. Taught a group of six women to knit at the last place I worked, but only one lady stayed with it. Thanks to the internet and YouTube videos, there are a lot more knitters now than there used to be.


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

I am 85, been knitting since I was a teen-ager in New England. Loved sitting with my sister, mother, and auntie knitting sweaters and afghans. I just finished an afghan for my granddaughter for Christmas. It was made in 7 panels, which I have to put together, alternating burgundy, white and a sort of rose. I think next time I will make it in one piece.

Astrid


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm 27 and I both crochet and knit. My mom taught me to crochet when I was around 7 years old, and I've been doing it on and off since. I picked it back up about 6 months ago, a couple of months after my daughter was born, and also started teaching myself to knit. I've been totally addicted ever since! My yarn stash and pattern/book collection have become quite substantial these past months.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I am 55 and been knitting about 30 years,only met two other women who can knit,and one who does tiny crochet.
My daughter was never interested,my grandaughter is 7 and wants to learn,i dont see her often,there a lot of younger knitters on ravelry groups.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

mirl56 said:


> 58 yrs old TODAY!! Learned how to knit in the early 70's when I was a high school student.


Happy Birthday!!! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

jstrr1 said:


> WOW, thank you for all your replies. It does look like the majority of us are "elderly" We all should make a pact to teach one young person to knit in 2015. I have 5 grand daughters...it's time I did it!


Well now, just how old is "elderly" anyhow?  I'm 63 and I can't say I feel exactly elderly yet, although I have been known to use age as an "excuse" (somewhat kiddingly) when I have trouble with something.  I took up knitting 8 years ago when I became a grandma. I figured (also kiddingly) that grandmas knit. How's that for a stereotype?


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

My mother was a non-knitter so a neighbour taught me how to knit when I was about 8 years old. I have been knitting on and off since then but as our grandchildren are now adults I have no little ones to knit for but one day I am hoping to be a great grandmother and then those needles will be 'clicking' again. 
I don't like the word 'elderly' either, I certainly don't feel elderly and I'm 73!! My mother also used to make us laugh when she said 'I'm off to help the oldies' - and she was older than most of them herself!!!
Most of the ladies in our caravan either knit or crochet while we are away together and the time just flies by as we usually sit outside in the sun in big circle and have lots of 'girlie chats' while we do our craft. Is there any better way to spend our latter years, and that's what I'll be doing all of next week - lucky me!!!


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

My mother (born 1909) was a devoted knitter right up to her last years. She taught me as a child, just as she taught me to sew. they were essential skills in those days. I have knitted on and off all my life. Now I am retired I find knitting to be the new yoga: relaxing, mentally stimulating and satisfying, not to mention the end product. 

As for the young? I have no children so have never passed on my skills. I do see a lot of "how to knit" style books and there must be an audience out there or they wouldn't be published. Can't believe the audience is all in its 50s or 60s. 

I think it is a matter of patience and pausing. If, like my cousin's daughter you are constantly running from here to there you have no time to stand and stare and certainly no time to relax and knit.


----------



## Klipsie (Mar 7, 2014)

jstrr1 said:


> I am pretty "alone" in my small community as an addicted knitter. I know only a couple others who knit. I have knitted since my early 20's and I am in the 60 decade now. I do see a LOT of young people on here and a few men. I just wonder if us "elderly" knitters are the greater bunch of knitters or if there are more young people following in our footsteps. NONE of the girls in my family are remotely interested in knitting, they depend on me to do it for them....Just saying!


I'm 58 and I've been knitting since my early 30's, crocheting for about a year. Been sewing and counted cross stitching since I was about 12. My daughter has no interest in any of that, but she is an artist. Our artistic talents can be expressed in many ways. Maybe when she is my age she will want a sweater like mom could make and will pick up my old needles like I picked up my mothers!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am 58 and I learned to knit when I was just a little girl. My mom was learning and our neighbor taught us both. None of my three children knit.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I've knitted since I was 5. My mother knitted relentlessly because there were always school jumpers and cricket jumpers and arans to be made for all of us children. 
I knit whenever I can every day. There is always yarn in most rooms of the house. Having knitting around me brings me so much joy.
I taught both my daughters to knit. One lost interest very quickly. The other (now 16) made a scarf and a pair of fingerless mittens but doesn't knit at all now. 
I only have one close friend who knits and who is as enthusiastic as me about yarns. I know a lot of young people through my daughters' friends but I don't know of any young people who knit.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I am in my mid-seventies. I started knitting when I was in grade school and knit until I went back to work when my now-fifty-year-old son was five. Came back to it about 12 years ago, when my granddaughters in Albany were born and my daughter started sending me patterns and yarn. Now I knit all the time and have found a community of friends who knit as well. Looking forward to moving to Frederick, where my sister knits and I will meet with some knitters from KP and an old friend from Orlando who moved to Maryland, and whom I haven't seen for years. I love it, and love the friendship bonds I've created through knitting.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm 56 and have been knitting since 2nd grade.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm 56 and have been knitting since 2nd grade.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm 67 and I've been knitting since I was 4 and I plan on learning how to crochet (properly), before I "kick the bucket"!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I hit the big 65 but I've been knitting for at least 45 years. Still waiting for my first grandchild.
Christine


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Just remember your an Artisan. So your different.


jstrr1 said:


> I am pretty "alone" in my small community as an addicted knitter. I know only a couple others who knit. I have knitted since my early 20's and I am in the 60 decade now. I do see a LOT of young people on here and a few men. I just wonder if us "elderly" knitters are the greater bunch of knitters or if there are more young people following in our footsteps. NONE of the girls in my family are remotely interested in knitting, they depend on me to do it for them....Just saying!


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

I shall be 70 next year. My dear mother taught me how to knit when I was young and have knitted on and off ever since. But only got back into serious knitting in the last few years since I retired. Now I struggle to put the needles down. I love it, it is my life!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jstrr1 said:


> WOW, thank you for all your replies. It does look like the majority of us are "elderly" We all should make a pact to teach one young person to knit in 2015. I have 5 grand daughters...it's time I did it!


OOh, I take offense at being thought of as elderly. I may be older but not elderly. My age is a sign of my wisdom which is to be celebrated while my sense of self and spirit are still young.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have tried to teach both daughters to knit. One learned and then got too busy, the other wasn't really interested. Have five granddaughters and have tried/taught each of them to knit, but they stop knitting as soon as I leave town.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I was taught Knitting in school in the 50s until young folks are introduced to the joys and creativity of knitting it will be a lost art. I think perhaps it should be considered as an art project in schools boosted as a creative class almost like they do with creative writing. If young folks were told they will be able to design their own unique creations and wear them perhaps that would encourage all sorts of new ans exciting designs perhaps "This is NOT your Moms Knitting or Crochet"this is a chance to enter the design world. Just a thought


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

I am 56 and have been knitting since my Grandmother taught me at 8; crocheting, needle pointing and sewing since age 12...


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Jul 19, 2014)

Learned to knit when I was 8 in scouts,learned to crochet in my late teens from a roomie when in nurses training. Now 59 and love to do both. I lead a Prayer Shawl group but we are all over 50. We do teach both knitting and crochet but over 90% of our takers are older with grown families, have had a few young people but they seemed to loose interest when there was no instant gradification.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

61 years young now! ;-) I learned to crochet when I was around 12 or 13. I'm a new knitter though having learned 6 years ago. I have 2 great-nieces who are advanced knitters, one is 19 and the other is 12.


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

My mother was 10 in 1939 when a neighbor taught her to knit . Her first item was a red sweater and I have a picture of her in it. She taught me to knit when I was about 6 . I have been knitting ever since. I currently teach high school math in a private school and teach a co-currcular knitting group once a week each fall. Thirteen students this fall.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Have 3 daughters, 47 started as teen, 44 started at 10yr and I have to knit her socks twice a year to wear to work(RN) she is a obsessive outsider a horse women. Oh yeah, I started around 7 yrs now 71.


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm like you knittynana 71 and been knitting since I was 5.Learned in school as we all needed warm hats during that time and was taught to knit them .(I grew up in England ) 

Sheila


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay okay okay, I take back the word "elderly" I just didn't think of a better word. How about "seasoned knitters" LOL. Love all you responses. That is why I love this site. SO MANY crafters here. I also crochet and used to do a LOT of doilies but crocheting makes my hand ache where knitting doesn't. I knit daily unless by some horrible means, I forgot to bring my knitting along. My stash is big enough to be a store, at my age, I will most likely never get thru it all. But I love to look at it. HAAAA


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm 58, have been knitting & crocheting since I was a teen. Stopped for a while as my kids were growing up. Picked it up again about 6-8 years ago. None of my girls are interested nor are their kids. Seems life is way too frantic for them to take up any hobby. Such a shame.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm in my 50's. Gram taught me to crochet when I was 7, and to knit when I was in my teens. It was a struggle to get her to teach me to knit! She was the oldest girl of 12 kids in an Irish immigrant family, and it was her responsibility to knit socks, etc. for her siblings, so she learned to hate it. Crochet was a fun, creative release for her.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Perhaps the success of 'loom bands' shows there is an interest in craft - human beings like to make stuff. Maybe we'll see more knitters when they get bored with the limited stuff that can be done with plastic rings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

jmburk said:


> I am 62 learned to knot as a teenager but put it down until about 5 years ago. It is one of my favorite things to so with TV.


what is knotting?


----------



## violet317 (May 22, 2014)

I'm 61 and have been knitting and crocheting since I was 6....I have a granddaughter who is 12 and is learning to crochet! I have a small bookcase full of crafting items for the grandkids when they visit. I love to see their creative imaginations..


----------



## Sunitawahi (Nov 6, 2013)

Very true, youngsters just aren't interested, too much into electronic gadgets. I lam a lone knitter in my community and I am 54 years old..
I started knitting as a kid for my dolls..


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Just turned 65. Been knitting since my 20's.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm 48 taught myself about 7 ish years ago! Now I am giving lessons to people who have been knitting longer than me


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I will turn 60 in the 15th of this month, been knitting and crocheting since I was 9. Tried to teach my daughter, no interest or patience. Have taught both grand daughters, but neither one is very interested at this point, one is 9 the other 12. Maybe later...........best friend who lives about 90 miles away knits/crochets/sews/tats/quilts......same as me, only I don't tat! We share and talk when we visit or on Skype.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm 58 and have been knitting on and off since we had to knit at school and I rember it was a stripped jumper we had to knit for ourselves in a horrible blue and pink .mine didn't seem to be growing so I stretched mine put sleeves on it ....oh my word would have fitted a chimp long sleeves short body lol it went in the bin ...I'm much better now thank The Lord


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I know what you mean, I'm 70, and we have had a group of knitters at church with not a young person to be found. However my God daughter and neice both want to learn but I don't see them often enough to relly get more than started and they get in a mess and stop. Their moms don't knit so can't help them.


----------



## victoria18 (Jun 17, 2013)

I was taught to hand knit at school aged 7. I learnt machine knitting from my mum who had a Passap from the 1950's. I bought a machine of my own when my kids were small it made economical sense. it then got stored under my bed for about 20 years. I then was stuck at home with a broken foot so out came my machine I was then lucky enough to find a knitting group and a source of yarnin my area. I too really enjoy this site everyone is so helpful. I also use Pinterest for ideas.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I started knitting in my 30's then stopped when life brought some changes and knitting was no longer fun. I took it up again a year ago after my husband died and I found it helped me in my grieving process. I have rediscovered the fun of knitting and will probably keep it up as long as my fingers move. I'm 83.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm 64 and knitting since childhood. Most of my friends do not knit. My daughter, however, has been infected and enjoys knitting!


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

I am 48 and started learning to knit when I was around 10 years old


----------



## gloriana (Jan 31, 2014)

gramknits said:


> I'm a couple months from turning 68 and have been knitting since I was 12 and crocheting since I taught myself in my mid-thirties. My DD and DILs are not interested in either craft, though my DD did give knitting a very short try. Of my six grandchildren, I have two GDs who seem interested, but so far, not enough to want to learn. They are 6 and 8 years old.


I am 84 and have been knitting since I was 5. Made my first sweater at 14.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm on the other side of 70..


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I taught myself to knit was I was 10 years old. Mom crochet but didn't knit. I have been knitting now for 71 years. What does that tell you? It has always been my therapy.


----------



## Ereis (Aug 24, 2011)

I am 85 yrs. old and have been knitting since I was 17 yrs. old. Love it, Love it, Love it.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll be 65 in December and have been knitting since I was 17. I am the only person I know of in the area of NC that I live who knits. In New Jersey where I am from I have many friends who knit.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

64 years old and have been knitting since I was 10. Self-taught from a small, green, RedHeart book. I took about 25 years off and came back when I became unemployed. Knit now to sell items at craft shows and fiber fairs. Still love the craft and really enjoy the other crafters.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I am 80 and have knitted on and off for as long as I can remember. I taught myself how to crochet two years ago. I just left Arizona and two knitting etc groups. I will miss them, but look forward to finding some in Sacramento, CA. (I am literally on the road <motel> between the two.)


----------



## Knittynana (May 26, 2013)

I'm glad I am not a lone knitter in my age bracket. Both of my grandmothers always did some kind of hand work. Their motto was "busy hands are happy hands". I know for me if I did not knit, sew, quilt or crochet I would be swallowing anti-depressants. I always try to tell others about the joy of creating, but so many just don't get it.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

63 and have been knitting/crocheting for at least 45 of those years.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I began knitting at about age 10, but then set it aside and didn't really get busy with knitting until I was a freshman in college. Since then I have never stopped with knitting and crocheting, although I have taken occasional breaks for quilting and tatting. I am now in my 60's. My niece and her 9 year old daughter and 8 year old son all wanted to learn to crochet, so I made up tote bags for each and taught them! The tote bags each had two hooks, small scissors, tapestry needles, and a variety of colorful yarns. For each child I added a kids learn-to-crochet booklet, and for their mother a learn-to-crochet booklet for adults.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

While the majority of us on KP are 50-80 (I'll be 70 in January), there are lots of young knitters out there. I seen them at Vogue Knitting Live in NYC, at various LYS, at the Brooklyn Knit and Crochet Guild, on the internet, etc. Now that I'm retired, I have lot more time to knit than I did when I was practicing law. I'm teaching my 3 grandchildren, and maybe it will "take" with one of them. I hope so.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

This is exactly what I am seeing. I stopped making things for my daughter. She gives them away. It takes time and patients to crochet a doily (NEVER A MISTAKE) and block it proper...just to be given away. I may be selfish in that attitude. Apparently my gift to her is her gift to others, and that in it self can be gift enough. When I visit her, she always tells me "the girls" (my granddaughters and her neighbor girls) want to learn how. I say "Set a time, day - I'll be here" and that's the last I hear of it. I am disturbed because my grandmother taught me, and I hate to see the craft die in our family.


gramknits said:


> I'm a couple months from turning 68 and have been knitting since I was 12 and crocheting since I taught myself in my mid-thirties. My DD and DILs are not interested in either craft, though my DD did give knitting a very short try. Of my six grandchildren, I have two GDs who seem interested, but so far, not enough to want to learn. They are 6 and 8 years old.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm 78 and learned to knit at 18 from a 10 yr. old girl in the Children's Home where I worked that summer. She knitted up a storm and was very good. At 6th grade my older daughter wanted me to teach her. I happened to have a friend who knitted cont. so I had her teach my daughter. She's 54 now and still knits. Younger daughter never had the patience to learn, she always wanted to do things that were "instant". :O)


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I turn 55 next month and I started knitting at age 9. Quit that for a while and concentrated on crocheting instead but went back to knitting after my kids were born 34 years ago. My daughter is not interested in learning either craft so I am the only one in the family, immediate and extended that knits. How sad.


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

At 86 I have been knitting for 80 years. That's a long time, but I enjoy knitting and crocheting. I'm teaching my granddaughter who is 12, but no one in my extended family is interested. My grandmother taught me, so I feel the need to pass it on.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

My definitions. One can be 'old' at many ages. It is the way one feels or acts. We all know some of those. I consider 'elderly to be an age and starts at 80. Therefore I am elderly, but will probably never be old!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

yep late 50's and have been knitting for almost 4 years now.. I started when KP started...LOL this site is such an enabler.. and I love it!! I can't believe its been this long.. I have a DIL to be that is interested in Crochet and seemed to be doing very well but her job keeps her real busy... 

That my be the key to why so many of us are in our 50's and 60's it took us this long to prioritize our time..  most all crafts take a matter of hours from start to finish and knitting takes a matter of days from start to finish.. I have always been crafty but with faster crafts.. now I have learned the importance of ME time and with no children to raise or a job to scramble to the top with I have more time for me..


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I live in Columbus, Ohio. There are lots of knitters of all ages here. Several shops and lots of people who spin their own yarn.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Just turned 60 a couple of months ago.....have been knitting and crocheting since my early 20's. 
I have taught my daughter and son to do plastic canvas, but neither knit.


----------



## mistylee (Sep 10, 2014)

I am 82 now and started knitting around the age of between 6-8. NO T.V. I those days I still enjoy both hand knitting, crochet, and machine knitting too


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi. I'm 57 and have been knitting since I was 12. I know a few people, mostly my age and older, who knit. But there is an 11 year old girl in our church who knits and crochets. It would be nice to see younger people take up knitting. Otherwise, who will we leave our stashes to?


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> 58 yrs old TODAY!! Learned how to knit in the early 70's when I was a high school student.


Happy Birthday!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm 76 and starting knitting when I was 20 ...


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm 57 this month. Started as a child, dabbled through the teens and 20's. Went full steam in 2001 while on weght watchers (can't eat if knitting) lost 50 lbs. Have not stopped knitting but learned to put it down to pick on snacks.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am almost 95 and have been knitting steadily since I was 14. Hope my hands hold out awhile longer. I still have quite a stash to get through.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I'm in my late seventies and have been knitting, crocheting all my life. Can't remember when I started. I think Mom put knitting needles in my hands instead of a fork & spoon. lol


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I am 87 and I learned to knit and crochet as a child. My granddaughter-in-law (age 29) also knits and she learned as a child from her grandmother in Germany. She has many friends about her age here in USA who also knit. My daughter, who lives in western US, says that "everyone she knows" knits but she turns her nose up at most of the stuff they make these days. She says they use huge bulky yarn so that they can make things quickly and try to sell them. That's just one person's opinion, of course. Dd still wears sweaters that I knit decades ago.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

69 and knitting since grandma taught me at age 8.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Elderly in your 60s? I take issue! You are a spring chick. I am 73, and 5 ladies in our church circle doing prayer shawls are all older than I am with the oldest at 90. Not THAT is elderly. So you keep on knitting, Gal, and one day you might reach us. But I agree, not too many young people are interested in knitting. Scrapbooking and such has taken place of knit and crochet.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm 58. Have been knitting and crocheting since I was in my 30's. Still loving it.


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

My mother knitted all her life, until her sight was lost, my sister also until her hands wouldn't allow-she is now a fabulous quilter! I am left handed and a left handed aunt taught me how to crochet when I was preteen. My mom taught me to knit right handed 20 yrs. ago and I am also a machine knitter at 56 yrs old. I am teaching a 9yr old little girl to hand knit and my 7 yr old grandson likes to work the machines. My daughter who is 35 doesn't really have an interest. So we need to rally and get our younger generation back into the mold!!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Took 2 classes in knitting around 40. It was a challenge for me!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am 71 1/2. Been knitting since I was 8 crochet came a little later. My parents use to live in Tieron.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm 63 and have knitted since I learned at school aged 5 or 6, I made a coat hanger cover which had more holes in it than it should have had, but my mum kept and used it till she died.
I knitted all sorts for my children and husband, gave up when the family cat arrived (she liked to unravel best) but have knitted all sorts of designs including, dresses, dungarees, aran knits, and when recently I found entrelac I managed that too. I don't know of many people near me that knit, but my uncle still knits his own socks !


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

What a great response! I am 82 have been knitting since I was 8, started knitting for the "troops" in WW 2! I don't think I ever finished the muffler I was knitting for them, a neighbor finally did, but the knitting did last for me. Have taught people to knit in different places for all my life and hope it has lasted will all of them! I'm going to tabulate the results of this and will let you all know how it comes out.

V Chase


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I am 35 an started knitting in my 20's. I am the youngest person in the knitting group I attend, but only by a few years. My grandmother knits, my mother crochets & i have an aunt who dabbles in knitting.


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow so many wonderful knitters out there! I am 58 and learned to knit with needles 4 years ago. Prior to that I used the looms to make hats and scarves. During this time our church was making hats for the homeless and we had a couple young girls who knitted up a storm on the looms. One of those young ladies also hand knits now. When I was young a babysitter (her name was Elsie) gave me a spool with little nails on the top, a crochet hook and thread. I remember watching cartoons and making a chain on my spool - I loved it. While it is true many young people do not want to learn, there are still young people who do. That is why I think it is important to knit in public as some young person may become inspired to learn how to knit. You never know what seeds you might be planting and when they will sprout. It took me over 45 years to come back to something I enjoyed as a child.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 5 and 53years later still knitting I knitted my dad a slipover when I was 9


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Also was alone in my community. My Mum knits but she is 2 states away. I've crochet since was 10 or ll. Didn't learn to knit til I was 30 +. Now at 50 + I have taught 2 neighbors ages 45 & 60+ (when I taught them) and my eldest (who got me knitting to begin with) has purchased a knitting board to make socks. he is almost 30 ...tried to teach him crochet when he was in his teens, but he wanted to knit so I had to learn in order teach him. However, he is not very motivated. But then there's the next generation have a granddaughter now...she is only 2 so it will probably be a year or two til she has an interest, or the dexterity necessary.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I am 57 and learned when I was nine. Knit every day and teach the subject at a local community college. Life is good!!


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

83, here. "Learned at my Mother's knee". Knitted & crocheted off & on till we moved to Bismarck, N.D. Then went wild with sweaters for all & sox for me. [I split the sweater yarn to one strand for the sock cuffs] Now crochet afghans for family & caps for the hospital's children ward. Nothing complicated any more. But as they say>>>>>>>Keeps me off the streets!


----------



## vdef (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm 45 and have been knitting for about 5 years. I knit with a group of ladies that range in age from 45 to 65. Not to long ago I was in a yarn shop and the was a young girl with her mom. I assumed mom was looking for yarn.....wrong. She was probably 12 and I was thrilled to talk to her about her projects. I've also been seeing alot of 20 somethings at farmer's markets selling their wares. Encourage everyone to give it a try. We don't want to see this lovely craft disappear.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm 68 and have been knitting off and on since I was 11. My daughter is 46 and would love to knit more but is just too busy right now with her kids (she home schools). She does have a work in progress most of the time. My 7 year old gd is very interested in learning and we are going to schedule knitting time into her home school math next semester. My knitting group has girls from about 12 joining us most of the time. Those kids are so good with their fingers on techie toys they should be great knitters.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

i think there is a reason why we have a lot of older knitters... btw i am 61 next week and learned to knit as a child. ...

knitting, like many other handcrafts has undergone a huge revival amongst younger people.... here, in the large urban centre of toronto there are many many young and very very hip knitters ;-)....

but as careers and families become central to women's lives, hobbies and pursuits of all kinds can be put aside ..... this wasnt so much the case with my mothers generation perhaps; when many mothers stayed at home and fewer kids had activity schedules that were complex enough to require weekly spreadsheets it may have been easier to find a few hours to oneself... moms who do stay at home are often home schooling... so full time work... 

but as kids grow up and become independent there is time for self care and self expression once more .... and knitting groups have grown much as book clubs or yoga classes....

i still work and probably always will..... but i work shorter hours and from home and knitting has become the major activity of my soare time which is generous.... the sad thing is that now that i have the time my ffy (funds for yarn) are less than i would like lol


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

I learned in elementary school. Now in my 70's. My daughter was never interested in learning. My 3 GD's are 20 somethings and between jobs, kids and in the case of the oldest one, school, they don't have a lot of free time. Also, I think part of it might be that young people seem to have much shorter attention spans than we used to. They seem to need instant results, etc.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

I learned in elementary school. Now in my 70's. My daughter was never interested in learning. My 3 GD's are 20 somethings and between jobs, kids and in the case of the oldest one, school, they don't have a lot of free time. Also, I think part of it might be that young people seem to have much shorter attention spans than we used to. They seem to need instant results, etc. I have always said I love doing mundane things. The jobs at the office like filing, stuffing envelopes, etc always fell to me cause I enjoying doing them. Guess I enjoy the repetition.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm 61 (how did THAT happen???), and I've been knitting since my mother taught me when I was a kid.

Hazel


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm 58 and started knitting when I was six, my mom taught me. Then I stopped for a while, until my late 20's, when I picket it up again. None of my friends knit, so I am also pretty much on my own. I'm still working and so I don't have the time to find a knitting circle. Once I retire I will have all the time in the world to join a circle and knit my little heart out.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am 60, I learned to knit and crochet when I was 8 years old.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

jstrr1 said:


> I am pretty "alone" in my small community as an addicted knitter. I know only a couple others who knit. I have knitted since my early 20's and I am in the 60 decade now. I do see a LOT of young people on here and a few men. I just wonder if us "elderly" knitters are the greater bunch of knitters or if there are more young people following in our footsteps. NONE of the girls in my family are remotely interested in knitting, they depend on me to do it for them....Just saying!


I am lucky that I am now 60 and have knitted since I was about 10 years old but I am in good company as my beloved Mum and Auntie both love to knit


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

My late mother started knitting as a teen and continued through most of her life. I first started knitting when I was even younger. But I didn't become a serious knitter until I was 52; I'm now 54. In my LGBT. knitting group, mostly men, we're all roughly the same age. It's interesting question. Ravelry shows where people are from but I don't think it shows the age demographic.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm 61 and started knitting when I was in my mid-50s. Would have given up had it not been for Vickie Howell's tv program. And Knitting Paradise forum, of course! Now I am learning crochet. So far my crochet stitches look a hot mess. :shock:


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

me too


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been knitting since I was 5, and I organise a knitting group in the village where I live to which mostly elderly people attend........their ages range from mid 50's to 90+. However, as a spin off from this, one of the young mum's who wanted to attend but couldn't because of children at school etc, started her own group in the evening, (which I also attend) and there were about 15 people there, ranging in age from mid 20's to early 40's and then to me, the oldest at 66. So there are many young people, at least in my area who are keen to continue with the old family traditions of knitting and crochet, and it is hoped that more young mum's will join as there has been a lot of interest shown in the new group. :-D
I should also add that we meet in our local village coffee shop, so others can see what we are making, and I have in the last two months taught a 7 year old to knit, and her mum says she never stops now, especially now that her granny has taught her how to purl!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lots uf young people would knit if someone would teach them --put an ad up in your grocery store and offer to teach. See how many young people and College girls you get. They love free.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lots uf young people would knit if someone would teach them --put an ad up in your grocery store and offer to teach. See how many young people and College girls you get. They love free.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Im85 ,learned to crochet from my grandmother ad mom,early inline. When about 20 a frie


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Friend taught me to kitt.it evolved into. Continetial style. It's my therapy. Several younger people i know knit.


----------



## Ewenme (Mar 8, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to crochet when I was about six; and I taught myself to knit [from books] when I was 18. I'm now 67 and still doing both. I offer to teach either knit or crochet and have volunteered at a middle school to teach knitting. That was great fun! I taught my daughter to knit and crochet [she prefers crochet] and I've taught my granddaughters to knit and crochet. The oldest prefers crochet, like her mom! I don't think age is important; it's desire that keeps the crafts alive.


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

I learned to crochet before I went to school but didn't start knitting until later. I am 85


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I will be 60 next March and have been knitting since my teens


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

I am 54 and my mom taught me to knit when I was very young. My daughter and her friends were interested when they were young (11 or 12) so I taught them to knit. When I was in my 20's it seemed like there was a big resurgence in knitting for that age group - but we are all older now!!


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm 61; my grandmother taught me to knit at age 10. I knitted off and on while my kids were growing up (no time to knit then!). Now I knit most every day and LOVE it!


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

I started knitting when I was 7 or 8. When I was in my early twenties I started crocheting (thread). By 1992 I had two young children and I put down a doily I was making and welcomed my third child into the world. Two years ago I found my unfinished doily picked it up and finished it. Only twenty five years to make.

I have been like an obsessed mad man ever since making dozens of doilies and rediscovering the warmth of wool mittens as compared to thermo insulated ones. I am taking pleasure in making socks learning lace knitting and discovering the quality of circular needles. 

I will be 54 next month and last year I taught my 8 year old niece, my SIL and a 28 year old coworker to knit. The young ones will pick it up as they realize the heritage it is and maybe it will be after we pass away but they will.


----------



## Rlane (Sep 12, 2014)

I learned to knit in my early 20's. First thing I knit was a sweater, still have it. Then I had 3 little girls so I learned to sew. Fifty years later I am back to knitting. I have a great - granddaughter coming soon, I plan on knitting for her.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Frosch said:


> I'm 58 and started knitting when I was six, my mom taught me. Then I stopped for a while, until my late 20's, when I picket it up again. None of my friends knit, so I am also pretty much on my own. I'm still working and so I don't have the time to find a knitting circle. Once I retire I will have all the time in the world to join a circle and knit my little heart out.


You just think you'll have a lot of free time later. You won't for long -- there's a lot of catching up to do at home. Besides, it takes longer and longer to do the same things you once did quickly. You'll wonder how you ever had time to go out to work.


----------



## igott153 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am 66 and my grandmother taught me to knit and crochet when I was 9.
I prefer knitting and I am always working on a project. 
I took up sewing for almost 10 years and then back to knitting in my early 20's. My first big project was an Aran afghan that I gave as a wedding gift. Still making afghans as gifts for friends and family.


----------



## ceebee2001 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm 55, and have been knitting since I was in grade school. I was knitting during a Scout meeting and a few of the Venturers came up to me after and asked if we could teach those interested in learning. A couple of them already know the basics. They thought they could make easy hats and mitts to be donated to a few community efforts.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm 62 and have been knitting since I was 8 and crocheting since I was 25. All the friends I have in my age group can knit but have lost interest years ago. I have one friend my age who has just gotten back into crochet and loves it. I taught my daughter how to knit and she doesn't like it but I taught her crochet and she will do it now and then. My new DIL is just 24 and wants to learn. I think there is more interest now than there has been for years, when you go to crafting events you find men and women of all ages totally loving it. I am so glad there is KP and other knitting forums where we can express and share our crafty thoughts and makes.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

jstrr1 said:


> I am pretty "alone" in my small community as an addicted knitter. I know only a couple others who knit. I have knitted since my early 20's and I am in the 60 decade now. I do see a LOT of young people on here and a few men. I just wonder if us "elderly" knitters are the greater bunch of knitters or if there are more young people following in our footsteps. NONE of the girls in my family are remotely interested in knitting, they depend on me to do it for them....Just saying!


This last summer, I had the privilege of being able to teach my 9 year old grand daughter how to knit. As I told my son, it will help with her math skills.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm 83 and have been knitting and crocheting forever and still going strong. I'm somewhat disabled, but it doesn't
affect the handiwork.
Razzle


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe this is a record, so far...I am 90 years (young) and started when I was 7. Then I had no knitting needles, and a little friend taught me with a bit of string and two matchsticks. How primitive is that? Anyway, have knitted all my life, and love it. Afterthought...would like a $ for everything I have knitted. Keep the needles clicking!


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I am 67 and I wanted to learn to crochet, which was all my mom did, when I was 7, but she wouldn't let me continue until ALL my chain stitches were the same size. They never were and are still not to this day. Then what I was in my 20's I learned to both knit and crochet at a Sears store in Dayton, Oh. and have never stopped. Since then I have taken cross stitch, counted cross stitch, crewel, needlepoint, pettipoint, and sewing up through tailoring.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

There are more who crochet around here than knit. I do both and have been for almost 55 years. My daughter has found that crocheting is easier for her than knitting but her goal for next year is to knit something simple.  In the 70s, I was thought of as doing an old lady thing. I didn't mind much. Our high school had a crochet club for a long time but I'm not sure if it's still going. My fear is that it will become another lost art in the future. I hope not. It's a great way to create while saving money!


----------



## Djavan (Sep 6, 2014)

You are never too old to crochet/knit. I started knitting in my 30's, but stopped after 20 years or so. I am now 83 and picked up my knitting again and also teaching myself to crochet. The Internet has so many videos so when I need help with stitches, etc. I can always find an answer. Good for our health also!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

A lot of people improvised, making needles out of anything handy -- pencils, for instance. Grandfather whitteled (carved) knitting needles and crochet hooks from scraps of wood -- the ones I still have are black walnut. It's a very hard wood so that's probably why they servived so many years of use. They had to be polished once in a while.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I started knitting when I was 9, took several years off when my child was young, and started full bore again in probably the last dozen years, although I made multiple projects (primarily gifts that I couldn't afford to buy but could afford to knit) for all my neices and nephews. It is just one of theose skills that is there when we need it.


----------



## janvan2 (Sep 20, 2012)

I just turned 80 and have been either hand or machine knitting since about 8 or 9. My grand daughter is the only one in my family other than my sister that is interested in knitting. Not too many in my area.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

jstrr1 said:


> I am pretty "alone" in my small community as an addicted knitter. I know only a couple others who knit. I have knitted since my early 20's and I am in the 60 decade now. I do see a LOT of young people on here and a few men. I just wonder if us "elderly" knitters are the greater bunch of knitters or if there are more young people following in our footsteps. NONE of the girls in my family are remotely interested in knitting, they depend on me to do it for them....Just saying!


I am 65 and been crocheting for years; new to knitting. I know only a few people (not well though) who mostly knit and a few crocheters as well.


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

I'm 67 and started knitting in my late teens. I am mostly self taught. My grandmother crocheted so I started that around the same time as knitting. But knitting won me over with all of the great patterns. I use to think that I knit a lot until I found KP. I cannot believe how much knitting so many of you do. I'm a slow knitter but really enjoy it,as well as KP. I have one friend that knits and she only knits in the fall and early winter, mostly Christmas presents. No one in my family knits and they don't appreciate it either. No knitted things for them!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I am 67 and have been knitting since the age of around 10. I knit in spurts. Some in my early twenty's then it bounces to my late forty's and I have started up again in my mid sixties. I do it as a pass time and gifts but will have months in between that I do not knit at all.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

75, been knitting since I was 20


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

I learned the basic knit stitch at age 10. Didn't pick it up again till I was 18, but didn't do much with it. After I married I knit several sweaters and circle shawls, but life and quilting took over. About 6 years ago I thought I should knit up what yarn I had on hand, but we all know how that goes. Yarn has a way of growing and since I discovered lace and shawl knitting there is no stopping. I am in my 70's and do not know a soul who likes to knit.


----------



## sweetthing 74 (Jun 30, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> 58 yrs old TODAY!! Learned how to knit in the early 70's when I was a high school student.


Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a great one!!! Mine is Saturday time sure does fly!!!


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm in my 60's and have been knitting off and on for decades. My daughter knits when she can. There is an elementary school in Pittsburgh where all of the children learn to knit, spin and, I think, crochet.
A number of my friends also knit. Ask here for responses from people near you. There are many community groups of knitters of many ages.


----------



## Love2KnitCro (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi
I'm 68 and taught myself crochet first at the age of 17.
Doilies were always my favorite.
Taught myself knitting at 30.
Seriously LOVE both and still do both. Very good for what ails you. What was once old is now new.
When I was 18 not any of my friends ever enjoyed it.
I'm teaching Abigail my only granddaughter who has showed any interest. She is doing great!
Judy


----------



## Love2KnitCro (Aug 22, 2014)

Happy Happy Birthday
To you


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm 68 and learned to knit when I was 7 years old. My knitting group (which has approximately 30 ladies) range in age from their 40's all the way to 90. The best part is we all get along great sharing tips, hints, yarns, patterns and always willing to help when someone needs it. A very large part of our knitting is for charity which we really enjoy doing.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm 70 and have been knitting since I was about 8. Learned from my mother and grandmother. My knitting creativity has grown by leaps and bounds since joining KP several years ago. Now I'll try almost anything and my yarn choices have become more sophisticated, and my finished garments fit better as well. I love it here.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I started crocheting at about 7 years old and knitting at 39. I am now 83 and still at it.


----------



## candicelegrange (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm 30 and I started knitting when I was about 11. I stopped for a while then started knitting seriously when I was about 20. I taught myself to crochet about 6 months ago. I love it too! This site has really expanded my knowledge and love of fiber crafts and especially my pattern hoard!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am 65 and have been knitting since I was 18. None of my friends knit so I know what you mean. I think this is a dying art with our age group. I hope I'm wrong but by the looks of your responses it doesn't seem so.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Am 70 - a self taught knitter and crochet person for the past 60+ years. Have taught my grandkids at the ages of 8,7 and 5 and my sister when she was 68. I will try any pattern that interests me regardless of the level and have learned Bavarian crochet and better technical skills since joining KP. I will probably have a wip in my casket!


----------



## Mmeth (Nov 3, 2013)

I started knitting when I was pregnant with my 45 year old son...I was 21... Knit on and off a bit until he was in 4th grade when by then I had a daughter in Kgn.....I started my masters degree and then did a PhD...working and mommy ing the whole time....when I finished my PhD ....2weeks before my daughter finished law school, I took up knitting again....and have been doing it ever since....especially since becoming a g- ma (4 yrs ago) and retiring last yr!


----------



## Mmeth (Nov 3, 2013)

By the way...my mom and aunts knit ever since I can remember until she became too demented from Parkinson's to follow directions ( I recall her saying that she does not understand why she needs to keep ripping it)....I never had an interest until I became pregnant myself......my daughter and DIL have shown interest, but have no time....and my 4 yr old grand daughter loves to watch me and have me explain...so, there is hope for her!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm 84 and have been knitting since I was 14. For awhile it seemed as tho there were a lot of young people taking up knitting but I don't know now. My college age grand daughter says there are some in college knitting. She has no interest.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jstrr1 said:


> I am pretty "alone" in my small community as an addicted knitter. I know only a couple others who knit. I have knitted since my early 20's and I am in the 60 decade now. I do see a LOT of young people on here and a few men. I just wonder if us "elderly" knitters are the greater bunch of knitters or if there are more young people following in our footsteps. NONE of the girls in my family are remotely interested in knitting, they depend on me to do it for them....Just saying!


If I had someone to depend upon to do knitting for me, I would never have learned, either. In my 70th decade, I point out to those few others who ask me to knit for them that I won't be here forever, so...I'd be happy to show them how.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Knittynana said:


> I'm 71 (!) and have been knitting since 5. Most of the people I teach are over 65. Most of the young have their fingers busy on smart (?) phones.


I agree with your (?). I rebelled against the phones two years ago and my life is my own again.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

I am 48. Learned to crochet at 4th grade as one of extra curriculum at a Catholic school. Taught myself to knit from book and youtube when I was 37, and have been knitting since. Nothing can stop me now, I am addicted to knitting and buying yummy yarns.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

I am 71, or will be on the 19th, and I have been knitting for 30 yrs. Have been crocheting for 53 yrs. I prefer to knit but am faster and better at crocheting.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm 72, have been knitting since 71 and have taught knitting to all ages. Right now I'm housebound so don't have but one knitter that I know well as she comes to visit occasionally. There is a knitter's guild that meets monthly and a good yarn shop in my town, so we are a large group here even if I don't know them all.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi
I'm 62 yrs been knitting since I was 3 yrs
I have two Grandchildren (one boy, one girl) that are knitting Nathan 9 & TORI 12.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Even though I learned to knit in my early 20's I didn't become an avid knitter till I was in my 50's. I see some young people knitting, and they are often in our LYS buying yarn. It's a great skill to have in reserve. Now I knit complicated things I would never have dreamed I'd be able to do when I was young.


----------



## babci911 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am 84 and have been knitting on and off since age 12. Am actively working on projects for local nursing home and homeless.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was 6 and I just turned 80 a month ago. I'm mostly self-taught, beyond basic knit and purl, one cast on and one bind off method. I knit for years then got bored, so stopped for years. Started up again a couple years ago and soon afterward I joined KP. Since then I've learned sooooo much more than the basics, for which I'm very grateful. The folks on here are so generous with their knowledge and experience. Blessings be. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I didn't take time to read this entire thread, but I'm just 80 and have been knitting since about 6 years old. There was a period from about 16-25 when I was too busy with other things to knit, but except for that I have knitted just about all my life.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm proud to be able to say I've taught both my Daughter and my Granddaughter to knit. My daughter has WAY surpassed me in her knitting abilities. My Granddaughter is just getting started. (Son's daughter) She does seem to like it and hopefully will continue.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am 70 and I am new at it. :-D :-D :-D I can't seem to get my daughters or grands interested.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

70 yrs w/56 yrs of knitting ... gee, a half century of knitting. Who'd a thought.

My new Wed. knitting/needlework group is slowly growing. Everyone is experienced yet learning new things all the time. We're all over 62 yrs. old & we all live here in our senior apts. It's a highlight in our week to meet, chat & show off our work. Oh & knit or do other needlework.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm 67. I've been knitting since I was a teenager. I know people who knit, but they don't live near me.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Been knitting since I was about 9. Knitting continuously but took it up seriously when I retired. While at work, in school, I taught lots of girls & boys, they all loved it. Both my daughters, who are in their 30's love knitting too. I go to a knitting group once a week. Members ages range from early 20's up to a couple who are over 90, they knit for our local hospital.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Been knitting since I was about 9. Knitting continuously but took it up seriously when I retired. While at work, in school, I taught lots of girls & boys, they all loved it. Both my daughters, who are in their 30's love knitting too. I go to a knitting group once a week. Members ages range from early 20's up to a couple who are over 90, they knit for our local hospital.


----------



## wogden (Jan 6, 2013)

I am 70 and started knitting when I was about 20, and learnt to crochet 10 years later


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

I got tired of knitting for girl relatives, so one Christmas I bought all of them a beginners knitting book, a pair of
size 8 knitting needles and two skeins of yarn--one cotton and one acrylic. Some tried, some didn't and one succeeded!
Now, I just knit each one of them one thing and am thanked and thanked. Sometimes it pays to be 'thoughtful'. hahaha
By the way, they are all adults.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a young 72 and have been knitting since I was 6. Self taught in reading directions. Taught by a wonderful woman who survived the concentration camps. She shared a lifelong gift with me.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I'm 83 and have been knitting since I was about 14. Learned to crochet in my early 20's. I belong to 2 knitting groups and I am the oldest in both groups. The rest are all at least 65 and are all retired. No one in my family is the least bit interested in learning how to knit or crochet.


----------



## Pegywegy (Jul 9, 2014)

My oldest is 31, she took classes and has knitted for about 5 years. I am 64 and have been knitting since grade school. My youngest 27 is a text & facebookaholic, no knitting there.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like you might be the winner at 95, was looking through thinking I might be 2 90 - Congrats. Happy knitting. Winifred


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like you might be the winner at 95, was looking through thinking I might be at 90 - Congrats. Happy knitting. Winifred


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I am 53 yrs. YOUNG!! Started knitting at 13 yrs. old. Also crochet since my late 20's, and started weaving in my 40's...I think the younger generations are too busy with TECHNOLOGY with the iphones and ipads....

RIO


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

I am 85 and have knitted since 18 I guess. I belong to a group of ladies and there are several knitters in my group. I really prefer to crochet though as started that about age 12. I am having trouble with colors now though & have to ask help with matching colors. My eyesight is not what it used to be.


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm 89 and have been knitting awhile but still consider myself an intermediate knitter. Being left handed has its challenges but I volunteer and knit many things for others.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm 60 & started getting serious with knitting 2 yrs ago. I tried to knit when I was 16 but socializing & dating was more important. Then I knitted 2 scarves 10 yrs ago & stopped again. Now I'm obsessed!


----------



## sloder (Dec 12, 2013)

I am 57 and my grandfather taught me how to knit when I was 7! I personally only know one other knitter and she is new to it at 58!


----------



## lea65iowa (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm 65 and am a newby kinda at knitting but have been crocheting for 38 yrs now. I'm trying to do more knitting now that I'm retired.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm almost 62 and started knitting when I was 8. I srted crocheting when I was 30. I can't just sit! If my daughter eants something she can make it but prefers me doing the project. I love to knit!


----------



## granny girl (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm 73 and don't know any knitters in my community. I live in the country and the nearest town has a Walmart with a little yarn. I have to drive 60 miles to find yarn or order online. It is worth the inconvenience. Just wish I had a knitting buddy locally.


----------



## sloder (Dec 12, 2013)

Elder Ellen said:


> A lot of people improvised, making needles out of anything handy -- pencils, for instance. Grandfather whitteled (carved) knitting needles and crochet hooks from scraps of wood -- the ones I still have are black walnut. It's a very hard wood so that's probably why they servived so many years of use. They had to be polished once in a while.


I can remember being on the school bus as a child and the older girls knitting with pencils!


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

73, knitting since 20, neither daughter nor grandaughter interested. Although in grands defense she has been very busy with her dancing career, a gifted ballerina (also taught youngsters her sr yr in high school) now a freshman in college, so I'll cut her a little slack!!!!!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Learn to knit at age 30. I do not crochet but want to learn sometime. I am in my middle 70's.


----------



## chamal17 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm also 69 and learned to knit when I was 8 or 9. There have been times when I didn't knit but I find it calming and soul satisfying. There are some young people who knit but most of the ones I know seem to want instant success. I hope more will have the perseverance to learn.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> 58 yrs old TODAY!! Learned how to knit in the early 70's when I was a high school student.


Happy birthday


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

The survey report can be found if you do a search for: is knitting a dying craft survey report. 

It's 8-2-13 by Ozzie Jane, it's quite interesting, and I doubt if it would change if it were done this year. I would link, but I don't know how, not good at computer stuff.


----------



## Ryssamac (Jul 4, 2014)

46 & learned to knit this year. Good friend suggested it. She's 49


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

jstrr1 said:


> I am pretty "alone" in my small community as an addicted knitter. I know only a couple others who knit. I have knitted since my early 20's and I am in the 60 decade now. I do see a LOT of young people on here and a few men. I just wonder if us "elderly" knitters are the greater bunch of knitters or if there are more young people following in our footsteps. NONE of the girls in my family are remotely interested in knitting, they depend on me to do it for them....Just saying!


I am 61.....learned to knit at 59!!!


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll be 80 in Feb been knittin/crocheting since early 20s. Got into cross stitching, sewing,etc plus working part time. Started back both about 8 years ago. My GD knits, not a lot right now since she just started her first job(teaching). Being in her early 20s and like so many her age are far too busy with the electronics, but when she visits she does like to knit something with G'ma.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess I started knitting when I was in my teens, but did not get back to it until I was expecting my first baby, and in my twenties... I've been knitting since then... and carry my knitting on trips, to appointments, etc., Mostly sweaters for my children and grandchildren, right now working on a shawl for myself... and want to make more for gifts this Xmas. I love it, it is a meditation for me, or if I am watching TV, it is something I do... Enjoyed reading all about your love of knitting and how y'all got started ... OH! and I have a huge stash!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

I am 69. I have been knitting since about 10. Knitted my first sweater at 13. Have always had something on the go since then. My daughter is not interested in knitting. Hopefully I can get my granddaughters interested.


----------



## caligrlknits (May 6, 2013)

I started knitting in my late 20's when I fell in love with a beautiful little sweater I wanted to make for my youngest daughter. I found an evening class at a local high school but before I got very far we moved to a wilderness area with few people, however I did finish the sweater and loved it. I kept it for years and then gave it to a friend that had a couple little girls. Then took it up again when I retired, and was able to join a local group. I love it!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

73 here, taught myself to knit about 7 years ago.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I just turned 65 and have been knitting and crocheting since I was about 7.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm 68,hard to say that and have just retired so I now have lots of time to knit & crochet and other things. My granddaughter, who is 20, called me one night & said "I want to learn how to crochet, can I come over now? It was 9 pm & I was still working but I was so surprised that she wanted to learn I said sure. She made a granny square that night and when she got home made it into a blanket. She just keptgoing around & didn't want to stop. I am so proud because she hasn't stopped.


----------



## patannt (Dec 12, 2012)

Started knitting when about 4/5,crochet at 20' s when Finally found someone with enough patience to teach a lefty. I am now 75 ,and 
I havefinlly managede to get my dd to knit do you think its. Because she recently became a grandmother?


----------



## sba-iowa (May 29, 2013)

I'm 67 now. I was around 8 when my mom/grandma started to teach me. None of my cousins or aunts had any interest in it.


----------



## sba-iowa (May 29, 2013)

I'm 67 now. I was around 8 when my mom/grandma started to teach me. None of my cousins or aunts had any interest in it.


----------



## sba-iowa (May 29, 2013)

I'm 67 now. I was around 8 when my mom/grandma started to teach me. None of my cousins or aunts had any interest in it.


----------



## sba-iowa (May 29, 2013)

SORRY, I DID'T MEAN TO SEND THIS THREE TIMES.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm 63 and learned how to knit when I was in junior high school. We learned in Home Ec class. I became a grandmother 3 years ago and my interest in knitting has expanded so much! I love to knit for my 3 granddaughters. I taught my daughter to knit and she does very basic knitting. Her favorite needle art is sewing and appliqué. My DIL also knits a little and is a member of a knitting group. I hope when my granddaughters get older that I can teach them to knit. I knit some every day. It brings me so much joy!
I have learned so much on KP and just love this forum!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

84 and ave been knitting snce I was 6! Never a day goes by that I don't knit something, I love it and now I really have the time and I can't walk much with out a walker. I do a lot of knitting for charity, how many socks and sweaters can my husband wear?


----------



## mrsgrubb (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm 62 now and learned to knit at age 8, crochet and sew at 15. Taught teen moms to crochet and knit last year. Know lots of young people who knit.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

I just turned 81 yesterday, and started knitting when I was 7. When I was a teenager, the big thing was argyle socks, so I did a few of them, but the guys I knitted them for always seemed to break up with me afterwards! And they (the socks, not the guys) were pretty good. In my 40's I learned needlepoint and am now equally interested. Can't do both at once - have to finish one before I can start the other. 

So if you talk about elderly knitters, I seem to be it.


----------



## Pattymae (Feb 22, 2013)

I have been knitting for about 35 years and love it. I have been teaching my 9 year old granddaughter and am amazed at how fast she has caught on and is eager to learn more.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

jstrr1 said:


> I am pretty "alone" in my small community as an addicted knitter. I know only a couple others who knit. I have knitted since my early 20's and I am in the 60 decade now. I do see a LOT of young people on here and a few men. I just wonder if us "elderly" knitters are the greater bunch of knitters or if there are more young people following in our footsteps. NONE of the girls in my family are remotely interested in knitting, they depend on me to do it for them....Just saying!


There was a survey done here some time ago. I just searched for it and found the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206158-1.html

I thought it was interesting.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I learnt at about 10 at school but hated it, the teacher made it a horrible chore. I then picked it up at about 15 knitted for neighbors babies. In my late 20's picked it up again and have kept it going. Now 50


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

60's here. Learned to knit 5 years ago but got cancer the following year and was too ill to knit for awhile, except for a few dishcloths. I started back last year when I found out I was going to have a new grandchild. At that point, I joined KP and have learned sooooooo very much since then, going from beginning skills to intermediate in a few months. 

I taught my oldest granddaughter how to knit when she was 8, not long after I learned myself. She made a few small items but usually would just start something and not finish. Even so, she seemed to really enjoy just clicking the needles. I think it calmed her. Sadly, she seems to have lost interest over the last year.  I hope she'll take it back up when she's older. I haven't been able to get my younger granddaughter, now age 9, interested at all.


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> There was a survey done here some time ago. I just searched for it and found the link:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206158-1.html
> 
> I thought it was interesting.


Wasn't someone keeping tabs on that one to record oldest, youngest, and/or average age? Seems to me was one of our male knitter/crocheters.

Janet


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Good for u! It's nice to have younger people taking up the art. Sometimes I'm knitting in the doctor's waiting n people come up n ask me what I am doing. I tell them I'm knitting n say they never saw anyone doing it!


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm 75.9 years and have been kniiting since I was 3 years old. I rarely use a pattern now.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I think it is amazing u learned to knit when u were 3. I envy ur skill level!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I started knitting when I was 11 or 12. I am now 45. I know people who do knit and crochet, but they aren't addicted to it like I am.


----------



## PSS (Feb 14, 2013)

Age is just a number. I made 80 in March and my coffee ladies 4 in mid 60 and 2 early 70 (7 of us ) will be going to NYC in Oct. I knitted 7 scarf for the trip. See you in New York!!!


----------



## PSS (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry sent reply to wrong place. I made 80 in March. I have a wonderful group of ladies 4 in mid 60 and 2 early 70 (7 of us) will be traveling to NYC in late Oct. I knitted 7 scarf for this trip. New York here we come!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm in my sixties and have been crocheting since I was eight or nine. My mother taught me. I learned to knit in my teens.

I belong to two groups. Participants are all ages. In our Tuesday group a nine year old boy has been coming and crocheting! I taught him to finger knit last week.


----------



## janeydee (Sep 12, 2014)

I am over 70 and been knitting since I could hold needles. First item made was dolls clothes. In the 'olden days' Mothers had time to pass on their knowledge. My mother used to knit samples for wool shop displays. She also taught me crochet. Then I started dresmaking and learnt tailoring. My own daughter has no interest in crafts at all, can't even sew on a button. A much longed for granddaughter is due in January, hope I am around long enough to pass on some knowledge to her.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

I am 55 years old and have been knitting and crocheting since I was 9 years old. I too am the only family member to knit or crochet.


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

jstrr1 said:


> I am pretty "alone" in my small community as an addicted knitter. I know only a couple others who knit. I have knitted since my early 20's and I am in the 60 decade now. I do see a LOT of young people on here and a few men. I just wonder if us "elderly" knitters are the greater bunch of knitters or if there are more young people following in our footsteps. NONE of the girls in my family are remotely interested in knitting, they depend on me to do it for them....Just saying!


I turned 86 in September and I learned to knit back in the 1960s when I worked in a county office. My supervisor taught me the 'German way' (aka contenental) to knit and have been using this talent quite often through the years. I love crochet as well, but knitting is easier on my left hand, where arthritis is taking over my left thumb. At present, I knit mostly hats, scarves, slippers and headbands..."head-to-toes" knitting as I call it. I want to learn how to cable knit, as my first trial was a failure, and also to learn to use dpn's. I just haven't got the knack or them yet...


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Moisiline said:


> I taught myself to knit and crochet from the little green book at the age of 29. Still knitting at the age of 89.


Browsing through this topic, I thought for sure I was the eldest gal here at 86, but I see you top me! I live south of you (outside the Renton area) and have lived here since 1961, having moved up from Olympia (and born in Everett). So nice to know of others near my area and in my "age group". I think I have one of those "little green books" you mentioned, back when it cost 29 cents to buy, and I've referred to it many times through the years. :-D


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I started knittingwhen I was 8 I am now in my 50's and I have not stopped. I taught my daughters who are in their 30's and the older one is still knitting.
My son even learnt to knit when he was younger but didnt continue.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I was about 60 when I learned to knit. I learned some crochet basics when I was a preteen, but couldn't read patterns and gave it up. If only there had been a knitters/crocheters forum and the Internet then. I did sew a lot. I made most of my own clothes for a number of years. I would still sew if I could cut out pattern pieces but my back refuses to go along with it.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Im 51 & have been crocheting (right handed)since I can remember. There was no one around to teach me to knit left handed until an aunt taught me the basics with me watching & copying her in my late teens. Iv just taken it up again & really enjoying it. I just wish I was faster


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

I am 79 and learned to knit aged 9. I love it tho' today I have terrible hiccoughs and can't keep the stitches on needles!!!LOL


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am 70 and have been knitting since age 19. I have taken years off along the way. I don't know of any knitters near where I live. That being said I have an 11 year old grand daughter who knows how to knit . She lives in NJ and I don't see her too often.I do know she gets involved in all types of crafts until she masters it and then moves on to something else. I have a 24 year old grand daughter, I taught to knit and crochet. She usually makes projects for Gifts. While on vacation this summer I taught my grandson's wife to knit, she is 28. I also taught my niece who is 44. My 50 year old daughter crochets really well and last year I taught her to knit. So I guess you could say my family is attempting to keep the craft alive.


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm 34 and learned how to knit when I was 19. Crocheting seemed more confusing to me as I'm a lefty. I finally picked that up a few years later.


----------



## Cuppatea (Jul 9, 2013)

I am 76 and have been knitting since I was 8 but mostly simple things. I see some of the advanced things people on KP have knitted and get more motivated. Right now I am learning to crochet for the first time. So I guess yqou are never too old to learn. All three of my daughters, and one granddaughter knit when they have the time. When they were little I had to knit - couldn't afford to buy their little sweaters.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

I am 46 and have been crocheting since I was 25 and knitting for the last 3-4 years. I have always loved working with my hands. I have recently taught a 27 year old woman I work with to crochet and she has hit the ground running! My granddaughter shows some interest in what I am working on when she is at my house. She is 3. I am hoping that she will let me teach her when she gets older. She does know the difference between knitting needles and crochet hooks! Lol. She always gets in my lap and "helps" me with what I am working on. My daughter had no interest in learning, and one of my sons, he's 20, can crochet. He has yet to finish something though, since he works so much.


----------



## sockmakerbg (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm 72 and been knitting since I was 11 years old. I also crochet, spin, dye, felt and rugmake. There are just not enough hours in the day. I'll have to live to 200 to use my stash up.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

geeliz said:


> Browsing through this topic, I thought for sure I was the eldest gal here at 86, but I see you top me! I live south of you (outside the Renton area) and have lived here since 1961, having moved up from Olympia (and born in Everett). So nice to know of others near my area and in my "age group". I think I have one of those "little green books" you mentioned, back when it cost 29 cents to buy, and I've referred to it many times through the years. :-D


Someone earlier said she was 95! Pretty sure that's the oldest I've seen.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm 67 and learned to crochet from my aunt when I was about 10. Self-taught myself to knit when in my mid-20's. Laid it down for years and years and have just in the last couple of years started knitting again. Love the feel of knitted garments and afghans over the crocheted ones, but like crochet for flowers, and some animal patterns. I am an extremely slow knitter, and am determined to teach myself the continental knitting style SOON. Think it would be a lot faster.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

So who was it that said they were going to work out the average age of us KPers? How are you getting on? It looks like there is a lot of working out to do, please let us know when you get the numbers crunched !


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I, too, have been knitting since my early 20s and I am now 72. My daughter and my nieces do not know the craft and seem to have no interest in learning, despite the fact that my mother (their grandmother!) and 2 of my three sisters all know how to knit.


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

I am 58 and I have no one in my community, that I am aware of, that knits. I still work full time as a university professor, but still knit every day as much as I can. I have only been knitting for a year, but I love it! Very relaxing for me to knit for my 4 grandchildren.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm 80.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

wow so many replies i would love to read them all but need to catch up on knitting, by the way im just into my fifties, started at 5 or 6, simple stuff, 17-20 started arans,knit a few things for firstborn, stopped, dont know why, picked up again approx 2 yrs ago and taught myself via internet to crochet, and i too have girls who are not interested at all


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

I know what you mean, I'm about your age, and neither my daughters or my daughter in law are interested in knitting of any kind. I have offered to teach them hand or machine knitting. I even offered to lend them the necessary "equipment" to no avail. 
I also do dressmaking, baking and cake decorating, but no interest there either. It's such a shame.
Lesley 
UK


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am 69. I started knitting when I was in my twenties. Got away from it when I was raising my family and working two jobs. Now that I am retired I have more time to do the things that I enjoy. I have 4 granddaughters. One of them is really interested in learning form me. I love helping her. She is also very creative, she likes to hand sew, plays the violin and is a great artist. She is 9 years old.


----------



## OmaAnnie (Apr 5, 2014)

I am 83 and started knitting and crocheting when I was 10. Was knitting sweaters in my teens. Life back in 1930's and 40s was a lot less hectic than today. Women did not work outside the home so much and without TV we listened to the radio and knitted. One of my grand daughters (27) did make some Christmas gifts on the round knitting loom.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Soooo...has anyone taken an average of all these ages to answer the question?


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm 70 and have been knitting since I was about 5. (My first attempts were for the only doll I owned and it was bought specifically to be the model for my "masterpieces". I have always knitted on the side, as I always worked full time outside of the home. But I went into it heavily when my three daughters were young, again when my grandchildren were young, and now again as my great grandchildren are young. 

But I joined two separate knitting groups here, so I'm doing a lot of charity projects in one, and private knitting in the second. Now, I don't read anymore, just knit all day in front of TV.

Vicki


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Like alot of u I've done many different crafts but nothing ever grabbed me like knitting


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm 58 and taught myself to crochet when I broke my ankle back in 2005 (couldn't use my foot to sew). My step-grandma had taught me just a little back when I was about 12 or so; I remembered making a chain, and that's what prompted me to take it back up again. I used to sew all the time, made almost all my clothes since the age of 12. So I've always been into the fiber arts in one way or another. Did a little cross stitch and silk ribbon embroidery, too. 

I picked up knitting about 3-4 years ago, but let it go when I got frustrated at how "hard" it was. However, tried it again about a year and a half ago, and haven't stopped since. I don't do anything especially complicated, but I'm gradually learning more as I go. 

I don't have any close friends who knit; just acquaintances at my LYS. Doesn't bother me, though. I'm perfectly happy sitting with my awesome husband and knitting in front of the TV. We have some of our best conversations doing just that. He's learned a lot about knitting even though he has no desire to pick it up himself. It's kinda funny, actually! I have to say, though, he didn't have much choice about it! 

  :lol:


----------



## ditto (Feb 4, 2013)

41 here and have been knitting off and on since I was about 4 years old. Learned the basics from my mom and step-mom, self-taught the rest of what I know!


----------



## cazy (Apr 24, 2014)

I am 60 Ihave been knitting since iIwas 8 my mum taught me.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

jstrr1- I learned to knit at eleven. Just learned enough to make simple slippers, scarves, and baby blankets. Made little slippers each Christmas for my two girls, that matched their new flannel night gowns. At 63 I took a series of six knitting lessons, and have been working since, largely making dish cloths, getting my skills back, and improved. I'd like to make Christmas sweaters for my two GG's. My dtrs. are not interested in knitting, but one GS learned to knit in 3rd grade, and loved it! (He quilts too!)


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am in my 60's but would not call myself elderly. I am still very energetic and run up station stairs and climb approx 100 steps a day going to work, at work and walk a lot around the hospital. We have a mixture of ages in our Knitters Guild, one young girl about 13-14 and the eldest is in her late 80's. I learnt to knit when I was about 8 and crochet when I was only 22 years of age, my sister demanded I learnt and learnt I did even though I was more asleep than awake. I still do both. My daughter can knit and I have told my granddaughter that she will learn to knit as well because she is always watching me.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm 75, and learned to crochet when I was 6 and made a lot of dolls clothes and our local grocer used to sell raffle tickets on them for me (is this child labor???). When it wasn't a challenge any longer, I borrowed a Learn to Knit book from my friend's mom and within a year (at age 9) I was making and selling baby sweater sets! I made tons of baby sets, then made many adult sweaters until about age 20 when I took up cake decorating. There was no time for any kind of needlework then! I did that professionally for 40+ years, doing 50-80 cakes a week with no help at all. In 1991, I got rear ended by a truck, on the highway. This car accident (which happened when I was on the way home from a cake decorator's convention in Hershey PA), put me out of the cake business, and I took up quilting (I had been collecting cotton fabric for years with this intention) After having a houseful of quilts and making several for all of my children & grandchildren (how many quilts does one need?) I stopped quilting and I went back to knitting...the rest is history.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am 60, and know few knitters in my community, most are near me in age. However I see seen many younger knitters in my LYS and in the craft stores, and even some young men.


----------



## mistylee (Sep 10, 2014)

Am I the oldest one in here at 82 I started knitting as a child in Scotland, no TV in those days . Never stopped and spend lots of time s well browsing through KP it is interesting.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm 66. My Dad made me a knitting nobby back in the early 1950 s. Then Mom started teaching me knitting not long after. Although I mainly machine knit now, I still have ongoing hand knitting projects in my work basket. Very relaxing for car trips, too.
Marge


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

I just turned 81 and asked this question a couple of weeks ago. The answers are still coming!  
Billie


----------



## Djavan (Sep 6, 2014)

Nope, I am 83. Used to knit and just started again. Also just trying to learn crochet. Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks??? :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Misty Lee we never had television when we were growing up until we were teenagers and we used to sit and knit in England and used to listen to the Archers every evening about 7:00 pm. I am not as young as you but my mum is 91 and is still knitting and she taught me to knit when I was a young hirl of about 9.


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm 26 and apart from some members of my family (my mum, dad and aunties), I don't actually know any other knitters and certainly none within my age group. Around where I live I feel that people tend to view knitting, crochet, sewing etc. as an older persons hobby, which of course we know it isn't, but I sure wish other people would realise that.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

Well lets see I am 68 years young, and started knitting at around the age of 10 or 11. My mom and I took classes together. My aunt taught me to crochet and I taught myself to sew although I think I was born sewing. I ran a custom sewing business for over 40 years. I have had my hands operated on 7 times trying to keep sewing and knitting. I just have so much to do.... and I am an avid decorator, I am always redoing a room in my house or our travel trailer.. Not enough hours in a day for me. I just don't seem to get it all done like I once did.. And I also love gardening but do that mostly in spring and early summer.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like I am the oldest knitter/crochetier around. I am a retired OBGYN doctor from south india and I am 90+ .I learned knitting when I was about 7 or 8 yrs old-from my mother. After retirement 8 yrs ago, I took it up seriously and enjoy doing both in my spare time. I trade in the share market on line to keep alzymer`s at bay(that is the excuse I give my children for losing money). The trouble is , S. India being a hot place throughout the year,I cannot buy,beg or steal good yarn anywhere here.so i hve to beg my children to bring it when they visit from USA.I enjoy reading KP messages Leila India


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Congratulations on ur 90+


----------

